
Olympic Cyclist Kelly Catlin Seemed Destined for Glory. Then She Killed Herself - Balgair
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/04/08/sports/kelly-catlin-death.html
======
floatingatoll
Three years ago, The Atlantic published a long article about the drastic
increase in suicides among students in Palo Alto, which shares a border with
Stanford. While their focus is on high school students, those same students
are groomed for and often accepted into Stanford. If their social climate
contributes to their problems, then it's worrisome to consider that the social
contributions could be spreading to Stanford as well.

[https://www.theatlantic.com/magazine/archive/2015/12/the-
sil...](https://www.theatlantic.com/magazine/archive/2015/12/the-silicon-
valley-suicides/413140/?single_page=true)

